# Horrified and need some help with species imports



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I had time to spend on facebook over the weekend and was amazed (not pleasantly) with the morphs of sylvatica and historonica that were being idolized that weren't legally obtained. 

Truth is though, I'm realizing I don't exactly know which frog species or morph has been responsibly imported by Tesoros, Wikiri, etc. So many of them look similar. I remember when the Sylvatica Paru first came in and there was someone also selling a similar morph .. that wasn't legal at all, never mind sustainable/responsible. 

I know some people on the board are so much more knowledgeable and have worked extensively with people exporting amazing frogs that are 100% legal and their sales benefit everyone, even the frogs.

Is there a chance some of you would help with consolidating a list of frogs .. that are "green" as is help rather then hurt?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

This is going to be a fun Thread!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

If you know who can legally export frogs into the US, it would make it easier for you to discern if the frogs in question are in the "green" list. Examples: Understory Enterprises, Tesoros de Colombia, etc.

Also, note that some frogs, albeit being common, can never be in the "green" list. Brown at best. Example: All Brazilian species.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Let me add something about "brown list" frogs - Sometimes animals enter the US illegally, then later are imported legally. Smart crooks mix legal and illegal frogs, selling them and their offspring under the import information. 

That is one reason why it is so important for us to keep impeccable records of our frogs' provenance and to be merciless on smugglers. Any new morph smuggled into the US (i.e. tumucumaque, mystis, etc.) and then legally imported is another morph to be added to the "brown list" of frogs.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Yes, if I interested in buying a new imports I suppose I have been around enough I could figure it out. Although I can't find a solid list of what exactly Tesoros has offered. I confess I was just so shocked by some of the posts. I worried that all these people are now running to buy these beautiful, illegal frogs. So bringing it up again on DB seemed important as a consciousness raiser ..if nothing else. 

There were no options like Wikiri or Tesoros 10 years ago. The hopeful part of me was still thinking that all these "green" imports would decrease the illegal or brown ones. JP you're right about the brown, I particularity love my galactonotus but I really don't want to see blue, or other new colors come in, unless they were "green"! I also think it is important to keep managing and producing the galact morphs that we have widespread in the hobby now, as well as many other old school grey/brown frogs.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sally, thanks for starting this post. I too would love to see an actual list of legally imported large oophaga species. They seem to be the only thing people are posting now days on FB. Hopefully someone in the know will start a list along with importer and original import year later in this thread. The only ones I have ever owned were Paru's. I have since sold or traded them and have no interest any longer in keeping the sylvatica or histrionicus. There are plenty of people who are informed about them. Who wants to share your knowledge????


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

srrrio said:


> There were no options like Wikiri or Tesoros 10 years ago. The hopeful part of me was still thinking that all these "green" imports would decrease the illegal or brown ones. JP you're right about the brown, I particularity love my galactonotus but I really don't want to see blue, or other new colors come in, unless they were "green"! I also think it is important to keep managing and producing the galact morphs that we have widespread in the hobby now, as well as many other old school grey/brown frogs.


This is something I have tried to bring up on multiple occasions in those FB threads and just end up getting attacked for. I would like for us as a hobby to draw a line in the sand and say:

"hey, we know there are some gray area frogs... but lets not allow any more in"

I have yet to see a single good reason for why this can't work. It's always some tired variation of the same "well, it's hypocritical!" argument. *I don't care if it is hypocritical* if it is the right thing to do and stops newly smuggled frogs from coming in. We aren't going to grow as a hobby if we don't move beyond the "brown" past.

The unfortunate fact of the matter is that we probably have more access to legal (and in many cases captive bred) imports right now than at any other time in the hobby... yet here we are promoting and praising the clearly smuggled frogs and using the existing "brown" morphs as some sick justification for it...


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

So which frogs are clearly smuggled?

Many large obligates (and galacts, vanzos,azureaus) have been in the country for a while and have been successfully bred by more and more keepers. Thus the availability. 

So without arguing that fact, how do we compose a list? What are the determining factors of illegal/legal?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think we could at least start with stuff we know is currently still being smuggled. As far as I know there have not been any recent imports of azureus, orange yellow or red galacts, castaneoticus, Brazilian yellow head tincs, etc. If I am wrong please correct me. New Galaxy and Brazilian tinc morphs are obviously smuggled. The main problem seems to be the large obligates. Am I mistaken? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the list should have 3 categories: green, brown, and black. 

Green: no doubt about legality.
Brown: some legal, some illegal (a muddy mess).
Black: totally illegal.

Any other category?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Azureus are from Suriname. There have actually been legal importations. These are not what was traditionally referred to as a "gray area" frog like galactonotus that had laundered/fake paperwork by way of Europe. The Azureus from NAIB are entirely legal and I believe people conflate them with castaneoticus because they came from an institution. However, the terms were entirely different and Azureus are legal.

Now, it is very possible there are smuggled ones or descendants of smuggles ones in the hobby, but you could say that about just about every frog in the hobby. In all honesty, Azureus do not need to be part of this conversation.


One of the main problems IMO is the recent smuggling of peacock tincs. The people doing and supporting this have been excessively brazen and aggressive towards anyone who has questioned them. I'm also aware of some people bringing in glass frogs without paperwork (or false paperwork) too. 


The large obligate situation is admittedly a total mess. A lot of them were legally imported many many years ago. There are even some that showed up as confiscations and were given to institutions with no restrictions, then bred and released into the hobby. 

The real issue with them is straightforward: Its all about $$. They are more valuable frogs so there continues to be more smuggling pressure. Because there is this separation between "old frogs" and new legal imports from Tesoros and Wikiri, people are able to take advantage of a confusing situation. "Have a questionable frog? Just say its part of the old imports! Nobody will be able to prove otherwise!" However, there are morphs that for sure haven't been imported, ever... and they should be the ones we focus on.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

JPccusa said:


> I think the list should have 3 categories: green, brown, and black.
> 
> Green: no doubt about legality.
> Brown: some legal, some illegal (a muddy mess).
> ...


Ok,what are they???


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Tom, do you happen to have a list of the histos and sylvatica in the hobby right now that have never been legally imported?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Tom, do you happen to have a list of the histos and sylvatica in the hobby right now that have never been legally imported?


Why just histo and sylvatica? Why not others too?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

No good reason I guess. I am mostly interested in them because they are the big $ frogs right now which I would think would make them more likely to be targeted by smugglers. I don't think anyone is smuggling in the common color morphs of galactonotus so I think at least to begin the conversation it would be best for us to focus on the easily identifiable frogs that we know for a fact are being illegally brought in. In the long run it would be nice to have a full list and a long conversation about them all. We have to start somewhere. 
What would you propose we do? I'll admit that I am way less educated on this topic than many of you.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

And that is my point. It seems many go after large obligates and ignore others. If you are against smuggling it should be all smuggling.

I have yet to see any list or frogs mentioned or how someone seperate legit from non legit frogs.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Agreed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's complicated too because what does one do with all the "brown" frog lines in the hobby? What about their offspring? Is it ok to buy CB brown frogs to reduce demand for WC? Is legally imported once, like back in the day, a "green" type thereafter? Are euro imports "green"?


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hasn't there been an influx in recent years in Europe of illegally obtained Tinctorius Tumucumaque? And we know that mysteriosus have been illegally exported as well.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

What happens to the Offspring of CB Browns or black.. Don't they then become "technically legal since they were not smuggled in? Similar to that of a illegal immigrant his or her child then gets a pardon because they were born within the states making them legal.(not trying to offend with the that comment just makes sense to me for this example) I'm sure it's still a no go in the hobby.. But isn't it this that eventually causes a frog to come off the brown or black list? When they are readily available in the states ?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

K3viin128 said:


> What happens to the Offspring of CB Browns or black.. Don't they then become "technically legal since they were not smuggled in?


No under US law the offspring of any smuggled animal is illegal regardless of the number of generations it has then been captive bred. 

This is not the first time this topic has come up ... and I suspect that it will not be the last time but (as noted above) the laundering and sale of these animals has become much much more brazen than it has in the past. 

There are several ways in which animals have made there way into the hobby. 

1. legal imports. This area is somewhat grey as people often fail to realize that verification on older imports isn't going to be available (as they were not listed on CITES until 1987) and in older imports particularly for thumbnails and some obligates were originally considered a different species (quinquevittatus was used for a surprisingly large number of thumbnails). As a result people often make accusations of smuggling that aren't supportable by the evidence (but it doesn't mean that smuggling hasn't occurred). 

2. Released animals from institutions that originated from confiscated animals. This is really restricted to animals being imported from Europe and yes it is a way that frogs are laundered. In a number of European countries if the country of origin doesn't want the frogs returned to them, they are released to the hobby etc. The original frogs are not supposed to end up in the commercial trade but the offspring are able to be sold. Not all countries accept these as legal animals and refuse to allow them to be imported. The US has a mixed history on these animals but we can see it each time people look at a frog like old line terribilus. These frogs should be considered grey and care should be taken to not enable the continued smuggled import to bolster the captive population (which also does happen). 

3. Laundered animals, now this is where things start to go down hill ... It is possible to launder animals in a number of ways, the first is with distinct populations with the less common populations being more valuable for one reason or another. An example of this is the Tumucumaque morph/peacock tinctorius as this frog is found in a protected area in Brazil. Brazil has never issued permits for its export nor for it to be collected from the protected region. So how did it get here in the US? Simple, the frogs were simply exported from Europe as Dendrobates tinctorious. Now if it comes to the attention of USFW, that they are illegal, there is a risk of seizure, fines, jail time. One of the arguments that is commonly put forth is that they were allowed in to the country, unfortunately if you talk to USFW, this status can be revoked if sufficient evidence is provided. 

4. Illegal release of legally imported animals. This is one that does happen and I'm aware of several examples (example castenoticus). I've had more than one person argue that since a " employee" gave them the eggs or larvae or adults they are legal. This is an incorrect understanding of the rules that institutions utilize and it generates a large paper trail. Animals without this documented release were removed by theft and as such are illegal as are all of their offspring if they were sold, traded etc. 
All institutions are required by the Feds to have a IAEC committee (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institutional_Animal_Care_and_Use_Committee) which sets the policies used by the institution on when, how and why animals are removed from the institution's control or use (and sets minimal care requirements). Animals for the pet trade are extremely rare and would be accompanied by documenting that an exception was made as well as disposition paperwork showing that the animals were released. 

5. blatant smuggling. This isn't as obvious for the most part as it typically involves species that are already in the trade as it is much easier to get them into other people's hands and it often includes the frogs like auratus or leucomelas. The demand for animals that are closer to the wild caught origins command a premium for many people. 

I'm sure I'm missing a few types but these are the most common ways we see animals. 

This gets discussed every few years and outside of a few people the demand for smuggled/illegal animals goes down a little and once the thread stops being actively discussed it shows up again. 

As an example look at this marathon thread 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/54899-would-you-buy-wc-lehmanni.html 

From 2010 http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-anybody-ever-been-offered-illegal-frogs.html 

2007 http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/18744-illegal-dart-frogs.html 

2012 http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/87067-illegal-imports.html

2012 http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...illegal-frog-importing-exporting-dummies.html

There are more discussions but I'm getting tired. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Ed said:


> No under US law the offspring of any smuggled animal is illegal regardless of the number of generations it has then been captive bred.
> 
> This is not the first time this topic has come up ... and I suspect that it will not be the last time but (as noted above) the laundering and sale of these animals has become much much more brazen than it has in the past.
> 
> ...



Very informative information.. Being knew to the hobby I find that helpful as well as interesting.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Good to see you back Ed. I looked at some of those threads again, and got totally depressed, so much has changed and still the same problem.

Yet there is no better time then today to make as much change as we can. 
Yes? 



carola1155 said:


> I would like for us as a hobby to draw a line in the sand and say:
> "hey, we know there are some gray area frogs... but lets not allow any more in"
> ..


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

srrrio said:


> Yet there is no better time then today to make as much change as we can.
> Yes?


I tried getting people to commit to drawing a line at 2015 and basically say, "we as a hobby, will not promote or engage in the captive husbandry of any species that are not currently traded openly in the hobby as of the end of 2015"

Sadly, even on that, I didn't get much support. 

I would be thrilled if that changed though!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

srrrio said:


> Good to see you back Ed. I looked at some of those threads again, and got totally depressed, so much has changed and still the same problem.
> 
> Yet there is no better time then today to make as much change as we can.
> Yes?


I get asked fairly routinely why I keep pointing out these kinds of things as it hasn't changed in more than 25 years. I keep pointing it out because I think it is important enough that it should be out there fairly consistently however I don't think anything will change until there is a big bust which of course will make the entire hobby look bad as it could result in the import of B.sal or other really serious pathogens that currently are not present in the country. 

Sadly I don't see the hobby ever changing unless some things change overall ... for example there still is status attributed to those who have "rarer" or more expensive frogs and there is further status on breeding the frogs and breeding them in large numbers. The sad thing is that most of those "accolades" were developed when wild caught frogs were often in terrible shape and it was hard to get them acclimated much less breeding however that has all changed with not only the quality of the imports but the treatment after they arrive. Now if you can follow the directions on a box of cake mix you can keep and breed a huge number of dendrobatid species/populations(morphs). 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what sylvatica locales have been brought in legally or illegally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Legal and "Green" 
Oophaga Sylvatica "Paru" Originating from WIKIRI in Ecuador
Oophaga Sylvatic "Diablo" Originating from WIKIRI in Ecuador

That exhausts my knowledge on Sylvatica and one of the reasons I started the thread!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I have seen a few others here in the US but am not sure of their status, San Lorenzo, Alto Tambo, Bilsa, Chihuilpe, and Lita. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

So this fizzled and I'm still not sure which of the large obligates are green, grey/brown or black other then the sylvatica I listed! Austin .. I would be inclined to think at this point all the morphs you listed are either grey or black.

I'm not surprised, but felt inspired to be a cheerleader for a moment.
Then again, if just one person backed off from buying illegal frogs.. totally worth the discussion.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

It's kinda sad. The overwhelming feeling I get from reading Facebook posts it's "Hey, they are here. Who cares if they are illegally taken from the wild where they are close to extinction. Since other frogs started this way too then we should all stop worrying about it". I don't quite understand why past illegal imports that have spawned frogs that are now common in our hobby would make it ok in some people's minds that these new obviously "black" frogs like the mysties and the peacock tincs (not to mention the obligates) should be allowed to follow the same path. Funny thing is that if these frogs began to breed in large numbers and became easy to obtain I'd bet in 2-3 years they will be just as sought after as a typical cobalt, powder blue or azureus. It's all about status. Half the hobby looks and says "wow! What a cool looking super rare and expensive frog" and the other half looks at the same thing and says "I wonder how many of those things died while being shoved into coke bottles as they were stolen from their pristine and protected homes". 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I find it difficult to filter through which FB posts are from the U.S. Vs other countries. Is the hobby norm and ethics in other countries different from the U.S. Or basically the same?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Same here. Sometimes I will look at a posters page though and see if it tells me where they are from. It seems to be different but FB isn't a fair way to judge the entire hobby over there. Still, you have to believe there is a reason for all the German frog jokes... just saying... 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

srrrio said:


> I had time to spend on facebook over the weekend and was amazed (not pleasantly) with the morphs of sylvatica and historonica that were being idolized that weren't legally obtained.


If you stick with just dendroboard, your unpleasant amazement would be reversed.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I figured I'd take a stab at that list. I quickly realized this is not a one person job. There are about 184 species within the family Dendrobatidae. Many species, as for example Dendrobates tinctorius, would have numerous locales, some belonging to the green list while others being in the black list. The same is true for many other species. 

Here is the list of the family. 

*Adelphobates*(Grant, et al., 2006)*
Adelphobates castaneoticus*(Caldwell and Myers, 1990)
Adelphobates galactonotus*(Steindachner, 1864)
Adelphobates quinquevittatus*(Steindachner, 1864)

*Andinobates*(Twomey, Brown, Amézquita & Mejía-Vargas, 2011)*
Andinobates abditus*(Myers and Daly, 1976)
Andinobates altobueyensis*(Silverstone, 1975)
Andinobates bombetes*(Myers and Daly, 1980)
Andinobates cassidyhornae*(Amézquita et al., 2013)
Andinobates claudiae*(Jungfer, Lötters, and Jörgens, 2000)
Andinobates daleswansoni*(Rueda-Almonacid, Rada, Sánchez-Pacheco, Velásquez-Álvarez, and Quevedo-Gil, 2006)
Andinobates dorisswansonae*(Rueda-Almonacid, Rada, Sánchez-Pacheco, Velásquez-Álvarez, and Quevedo-Gil, 2006)
Andinobates fulguritus*(Silverstone, 1975)
Andinobates geminisae*(Batista et al., 2014)
Andinobates minutus*(Shreve, 1935)
Andinobates opisthomelas*(Boulenger, 1899)
Andinobates tolimensis*(Bernal-Bautista, Luna-Mora, Gallego, and Quevedo-Gil, 2007)
Andinobates viridis*(Myers and Daly, 1976)
Andinobates virolinensis*(Ruiz-Carranza and Ramírez-Pinilla, 1992)
Andinobates nubeculosus?

*Ameerega*(Bauer, 1986)*
Ameerega altamazonica*(Twomey and Brown, 2008)
Ameerega andina*(Myers and Burrowes, 1987)
Ameerega bassleri*(Melin, 1941)
Ameerega berohoka*(Vaz-Silva and Maciel, 2011)
Ameerega bilinguis*(Jungfer, 1989)
Ameerega boehmei*(Lötters, Schmitz, Reichle, Rödder, and Quennet, 2009)
Ameerega boliviana*(Boulenger, 1902)
Ameerega braccata*(Steindachner, 1864)
Ameerega cainarachi*(Schulte, 1989)
Ameerega erythromos*(Vigle and Miyata, 1980)
Ameerega flavopicta*(Lutz, 1925)
Ameerega hahneli*(Boulenger, 1884)
Ameerega ignipedis*(Brown and Twomey, 2009)
Ameerega ingeri*(Cochran and Goin, 1970)
Ameerega labialis*(Cope, 1874)
Ameerega macero*(Rodriguez and Myers, 1993)
Ameerega maculata*(Peters, 1873)
Ameerega parvula*(Boulenger, 1882)
Ameerega pepperi*(Brown and Twomey, 2009)
Ameerega peruviridis*(Bauer, 1986)
Ameerega petersi*(Silverstone, 1976)
Ameerega picta*(Bibron, 1838)
Ameerega planipaleae*(Morales and Velazco, 1998)
Ameerega pongoensis*(Schulte, 1999)
Ameerega pulchripecta*(Silverstone, 1976)
Ameerega rubriventris*(Lötters, Debold, Henle, Glaw, and Kneller, 1997)
Ameerega silverstonei*(Myers and Daly, 1979)
Ameerega simulans*(Myers, Rodriguez, and Icochea, 1998)
Ameerega smaragdina*(Silverstone, 1976)
Ameerega trivittata*(Spix, 1824)
Ameerega yoshina*(Brown and Twomey, 2009)
Ameerega yungicola*(Lötters, Schmitz, and Reichle, 2005)

*Colostethus*(Cope, 1866)*
Colostethus agilis*(Lynch and Ruiz-Carranza, 1985)
Colostethus alacris*(Rivero and Granados-Díaz, 1990)
Colostethus argyrogaster*(Morales and Schulte, 1993)
Colostethus brachistriatus*(Rivero and Serna, 1986)
Colostethus dysprosium*(Rivero and Serna, 2000)
Colostethus fraterdanieli*(Silverstone, 1971)
Colostethus fugax*(Morales and Schulte, 1993)
Colostethus furviventris*(Rivero and Serna, 1991)
Colostethus imbricolus*(Silverstone, 1975)
Colostethus inguinalis*(Cope, 1868)
Colostethus jacobuspetersi*(Rivero, 1991)
Colostethus latinasus*(Cope, 1863)
Colostethus lynchi*(Grant, 1998)
Colostethus mertensi*(Cochran and Goin, 1964)
Colostethus panamansis*(Dunn, 1933)
Colostethus pratti*(Boulenger, 1899)
Colostethus ruthveni*(Kaplan, 1997)
Colostethus thorntoni*(Cochran and Goin, 1970)
Colostethus ucumari*(Grant, 2007)
Colostethus yaguara*(Rivero and Serna, 1991)

*Dendrobates*(Wagler, 1830)*
Dendrobates auratus*(Girard, 1855)
Dendrobates leucomelas*Steindachner, 1864
Dendrobates nubeculosus*Jungfer and Böhme, 2004
Dendrobates tinctorius*(Cuvier, 1797)
Dendrobates truncatus*(Cope, 1861)

*Epipedobates*(Myers, 1987)*
Epipedobates anthonyi*(Noble, 1921)
Epipedobates boulengeri*(Barbour, 1909)
Epipedobates darwinwallacei*(Cisneros-Heredia and Yánez-Muñoz, 2011)
Epipedobates espinosai*(Funkhouser, 1956)
Epipedobates machalilla*(Coloma, 1995)
Epipedobates narinensis*(Mueses-Cisneros, Cepeda-Quilindo, and Moreno-Quintero, 2008)
Epipedobates tricolor*(Boulenger, 1899)

*Excidobates*(Twomey and Brown, 2008)*
Excidobates captivus*(Myers, 1982)
Excidobates condor*(Almendáriz, Ron, and Brito M., 2012)
Excidobates mysteriosus*(Myers, 1982)

*Hyloxalus*(Jiménez de la Espada, 1870)*
Hyloxalus abditaurantius*(Silverstone, 1975)
Hyloxalus aeruginosus*(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus anthracinus*(Edwards, 1971)
Hyloxalus awa*(Coloma, 1995)
Hyloxalus azureiventris*(Kneller and Henle, 1985)
Hyloxalus betancuri*(Rivero and Serna, 1991)
Hyloxalus bocagei*Jiménez de la Espada, 1870
Hyloxalus borjai*(Rivero and Serna, 2000)
Hyloxalus breviquartus*(Rivero and Serna, 1986)
Hyloxalus cevallosi*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus chlorocraspedus*(Caldwell, 2005)
Hyloxalus chocoensis*(Boulenger, 1912)
Hyloxalus craspedoceps*(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus delatorreae*(Coloma, 1995)
Hyloxalus edwardsi*(Lynch, 1982)
Hyloxalus elachyhistus*(Edwards, 1971)
Hyloxalus eleutherodactylus(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus exasperatus*(Duellman and Lynch, 1988)
Hyloxalus excisus*(Rivero and Serna, 2000)
Hyloxalus faciopunctulatus*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus fallax*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus fascianigrus*(Grant and Castro-Herrera, 1998)
Hyloxalus fuliginosus*(Jiménez de la Espada, 1870)
Hyloxalus idiomelus*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus infraguttatus*(Boulenger, 1898)
Hyloxalus insulatus*(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus italoi*(Páez-Vacas, Coloma, and Santos, 2010)
Hyloxalus lehmanni*(Silverstone, 1971)
Hyloxalus leucophaeus*(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus littoralis*(Péfaur, 1984)
Hyloxalus maculosus*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus maquipucuna*(Coloma, 1995)
Hyloxalus marmoreoventris*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus mittermeieri*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus mystax*(Duellman and Simmons, 1988)
Hyloxalus nexipus*(Frost, 1986)
Hyloxalus parcus*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus patitae*(Lötters, Morales, and Proy, 2003)
Hyloxalus peculiaris*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus peruvianus*(Melin, 1941)
Hyloxalus pinguis*(Rivero and Granados-Díaz, 1990)
Hyloxalus pulchellus*(Jiménez de la Espada, 1875)
Hyloxalus pulcherrimus*(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus pumilus*(Rivero, 1991)
Hyloxalus ramosi*(Silverstone, 1971)
Hyloxalus ruizi*(Lynch, 1982)
Hyloxalus saltuarius*(Grant and Ardila-Robayo, 2002)
Hyloxalus sauli*(Edwards, 1974)
Hyloxalus shuar*(Duellman and Simmons, 1988)
Hyloxalus sordidatus*(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus spilotogaster*(Duellman, 2004)
Hyloxalus subpunctatus*(Cope, 1899)
Hyloxalus sylvaticus*(Barbour and Noble, 1920)
Hyloxalus toachi*(Coloma, 1995)
Hyloxalus utcubambensis*(Morales, 1994)
Hyloxalus vergeli*(Hellmich, 1940)
Hyloxalus vertebralis*(Boulenger, 1899)
Hyloxalus whymperi*(Boulenger, 1882)
Hyloxalus yasuni*(Páez-Vacas, Coloma, and Santos, 2010)

*Minyobates*(Myers, 1987)*
Minyobates steyermarki (Rivero, 1971)

*Oophaga*(Bauer, 1994)*
Oophaga arborea*(Myers, Daly, and Martínez, 1984)
Oophaga granulifera*(Taylor, 1958)
Oophaga histrionica*(Berthold, 1845)
Oophaga lehmanni*(Myers and Daly, 1976)
Oophaga occultator*(Myers and Daly, 1976)
Oophaga pumilio*(Schmidt, 1857)
Oophaga speciosa*(Schmidt, 1857)
Oophaga sylvatica*(Funkhouser, 1956)
Oophaga vicentei*(Jungfer, Weygoldt, and Juraske, 1996)

*Phyllobates*(Duméril and Bibron, 1841)*
Phyllobates aurotaenia*(Boulenger, 1913)
Phyllobates lugubris*(Schmidt, 1857)
Phyllobates vittatus*(Cope, 1893)
Phyllobates bicolor*(Duméril*and*Bibron, 1841)
Phyllobates sp. aff. Aurotaenia
Phyllobates terribilis*(Myers, Daly, and Malkin, 1978)

*Ranitomeya*(Bauer, 1986)*
Ranitomeya amazonica*(Schulte, 1999)
Ranitomeya benedicta*(Brown, Twomey, Pepper, and Sanchez-Rodriguez, 2008)
Ranitomeya cyanovittata*(Pérez-Peña, Chávez, Twomey, and Brown, 2010)
Ranitomeya defleri*(Twomey and Brown, 2009)
Ranitomeya fantastica*(Boulenger, 1884)
Ranitomeya flavovittata*(Schulte, 1999)
Ranitomeya imitator*(Schulte, 1986)
Ranitomeya reticulata*(Boulenger, 1884)
Ranitomeya sirensis*(Aichinger, 1991)
Ranitomeya summersi*(Brown, Twomey, Pepper, and Sanchez-Rodriguez, 2008)
Ranitomeya toraro*(Brown, Caldwell, Twomey, Melo-Sampaio, and Souza, 2011)
Ranitomeya uakarii*(Brown, Schulte, and Summers, 2006)
Ranitomeya vanzolinii*(Myers, 1982)
Ranitomeya variabilis*(Zimmermann and Zimmermann, 1988)
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata*(Shreve, 1935)
Ranitomeya yavaricola*(Pérez-Peña, Chávez, Twomey, and Brown, 2010)

*Silverstoneia*(Grant, et al., 2006)*
Silverstoneia dalyi*(Grant and Myers, 2013)
Silverstoneia erasmios*(Rivero and Serna, 2000)
Silverstoneia flotator*(Dunn, 1931)
Silverstoneia gutturalis*(Grant and Myers, 2013)
Silverstoneia minima*(Grant and Myers, 2013)
Silverstoneia minutissima*(Grant and Myers, 2013)
Silverstoneia nubicola*(Dunn, 1924)
Silverstoneia punctiventris*(Grant and Myers, 2013)


----------

